# to safe xorg,conf file



## Rover75 (Aug 28, 2020)

Change  Driver to scfb and want to safe it but dont know how. Try esc+w, esc+x but it dont seems to work.
New to this and want to use freebsd but first install it on KVM to understand it.

Thnk
Rover


----------



## George (Aug 28, 2020)

You can switch to a different/easier editor, `ee`, if you are unfamiliar with `vi` syntax. ;D
To save it, you probably want to switch to root (with `su`, or something similar).


----------



## Rover75 (Aug 28, 2020)

Elazar said:


> You can switch to a different/easier editor, `ee`, if you are unfamiliar with `vi` syntax. ;D
> To save it, you probably want to switch to root (with `su`, or something similar).



Im locked in as root.


----------



## mickey (Aug 28, 2020)

Assuming the editor is vi, which is not really clear, you can try the following in command mode (if not sure whether you are in command or edit mode, just press ESC first).

```
:w                     To write the file.
:q                     To exit the editor
:q!                    To exit the editor discarding any changes.
ZZ                     To save the current file and exit the editor
```


----------



## Rover75 (Aug 29, 2020)

mickey said:


> Assuming the editor is vi, which is not really clear, you can try the following in command mode (if not sure whether you are in command or edit mode, just press ESC first).
> 
> ```
> :w                     To write the file.
> ...



Thanks working.


----------

